# In joy all men are brothers



## silver frog

Greetings! 

I would like to paraphrase a famous verse by Schiller 
and turn it into a Latin motto.

I would like to say: "In joy all (men) (are) brothers"

Here is my attempt:

"_In gaudio omnes frates_"

Is it correct? Does it make sense with the verb omission,
or is the verb (_sunt_) necessary? 

Thank you in advance for any kind help you'll offer!


----------



## Sandhinet

Direi che va bene, a parte il frates ---> fratres
L'omissione del verbo sta pure bene (come nell'originale) e contribuisce a dare un tono sentenzioso.

---------------------
It's a good solution, but frates ---> fratres
Omitting the verb is good as well (as in the original sentence) and contributes to the sententiousness.


----------



## silver frog

Ops! Yes, I forgot the "r" in fratres. 

Thanks for the kind help!


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Gaudio omnes fratres!*
En este caso no hay duda: sobran el _in_ y la _coma_.


----------



## silver frog

XiaoRoel said:


> *Gaudio omnes fratres!*
> En este caso no hay duda: sobran el _in_ y la _coma_.



Yo comprendo. Gracias por la respuesta!


----------



## aliis

it is usual in latin to omitt the verb _esse_.


----------



## silver frog

aliis said:


> it is usual in latin to omitt the verb _esse_.



Yes, I know... but I wasn't sure if the sense would be still clear in this case.  Thanks!


----------

